# XM to Deliver Good Morning America



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM and ABC News announced on Thursday the launch of 
"The Good Morning America Radio Show," which will be
broadcast exclusively on the satellite radio service
starting Jan. 23. The four-hour show will feature
Diane Sawyer, Charles Gibson and Robin Roberts
along with radio personality Hilarie Barsky.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

On the ABC Talk channel?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

On GMA yesterday, I think they said it would be on Take 5


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

It is on Take 5 and it is not 4 hours. It will air 8-10 a ET and repeat 10 a to Noon.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Is this just going to be a simulcast of the TV Show or will it be something totally original?


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

There is nothing left on tv that's _totally original_ and there hasn't been since Sept 19, 1959.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

I meant totally original as in not a simulcast of GMA but a version of the show produced exclusivly for XM.


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

KyL416 said:


> I meant totally original as in not a simulcast of GMA but a version of the show produced exclusivly for XM.


 probably "the best of the TV Morning show with _*exclusive*_ content only for XM subscribers"


----------

